# Nach Upgrade fehler im CPAN/PERL und Kernel problem



## Feanwulf (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

habe mit apt-get update und apt-get upgrade meinen Kernel geändert und ein Perl Update wurde aufgespielt

Mein Kernel ist nun:
*Linux web-ng.utopic.de 2.6.18-6-686 #1 SMP Thu Apr 24 08:33:59 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
*
Seitdem wurden keine Mails mehr angenommen
, anscheinend wegen einem PERL Fehler:

CPAN: Storable loaded ok (v2.18)
Going to read /root/.cpan/Metadata
  Database was generated on Tue, 11 Mar 2008 01:30:44 GMT
CPAN: LWP::UserAgent loaded ok (v2.036)
CPAN: Time::HiRes loaded ok (v1.9712)
Fetching with LWP:
ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/ftp.cpan.org/pub/CPAN/authors/01mailrc.txt.gz
LWP failed with code[500] message[Errno architecture (i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.22-3-amd64) does not match executable architecture (i486-linux-gnu-thread-multi-2.6.24.4) at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/Errno.pm line 11.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8/IO/Socket.pm line 17.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8/IO/Socket.pm line 17.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/Net/FTP.pm line 18.
BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/Net/FTP.pm line 18.
Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/LWP/Protocol/ftp.pm line 24.
]
Fetching with Net::FTP:
ftp://ftp.freenet.de/pub/ftp.cpan.org/pub/CPAN/authors/01mailrc.txt.gz
Catching error: 'Can\'t locate object method "new" via package "Net::FTP" at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/CPAN.pm line 3837.
' at /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/CPAN.pm line 281
        CPAN::shell() called at -e line 1


Soweit ich das schon gegoogelt habe - will mein CPAN/PERL einen anderen kernel! Wie krieg ich das wieder zurückgespielt?


----------



## Feanwulf (2. Mai 2008)

Fehler durch eingriff in der Errno.pm Datei gefixt.

Dort habe ich die 3 Zeilen auskommentiert, die den Kernel überprüfen!


----------

